# Suuns6500k



## suuns6500k (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello,Suuns here,I need to order seeds that get shipped to San Antonio,Texas but don't know too much. I've heard there are allot of banks that scam you and you don't receive your seeds,and how do I order them,do I have to use a pre paid card and can I get them sent to my address without any consequence??? Please help me!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 31, 2015)

There are many reputable seed banks out there. Here is where I buy all of my seeds. www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com
I usually get them within 12-15 days but I am on the east coast so it might take a few more days to get them to you. They come in very stealthy packaging as well so that they aren't obvious. All you have to do is use a credit card (prepaid is fine) and they will ship straight to your door. Don't worry about LEO following them to your house. I have had hundreds of dollars worth of seeds delivered to my house. I actually had seeds delivered to my house 2 months after I was busted and lost my whole commercial grow. LEO never even knew. 

Just be sure you have done some serious reading on growing MJ and get your grow space set up and tested before you wet any seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

There are a lot of scammers, but there are also a lot of honest vendors out there.  I order seeds from a number of places.

Why don't you find something that appeals to you and then run it by the people here before you buy?  Most likely someone has dealt with the company you are contemplating buying from and maybe even grown the strain you are looking at.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 2, 2015)

can I get them shipped to my address without getting busted for seeds?


----------



## Kraven (Apr 2, 2015)

hushpuppy said:


> all you have to do is use a credit card (prepaid is fine) and they will ship straight to your door. Don't worry about leo following them to your house. I have had hundreds of dollars worth of seeds delivered to my house.



You will be fine.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> can I get them shipped to my address without getting busted for seeds?


 
Yes.  I have been buying seeds online and have them shipped directly to me since the late 90s.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

^ Yep


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 2, 2015)

As far as I know seeds aren't illegal til they're germinated. Am I correct? Anyone. This was always my understanding. Maybe I'm wrong. I know customs confiscates them if they find them, reputable seedbank or not, which is why I usually opt for the stealth delivery options if available! If they do confiscate them, they will send you a notice that they found contraband in your package, and that they disposed of it.


----------

